# Update! Can’t get CO2 refills, this worked!



## Greengeek (21 Apr 2020)

Because of the virus I can’t get my CO2 bottles refilled, I use them for planted tanks and a calcium reactor on my reef. I’ve got desperate and got a 2kg CO2 extinguisher from amazon and hoping it will fit my cheap regulator that connects to my JBL bottles. It’s almost half the price of a refill at my local fish shop so really hope it works?!

Any thoughts?


----------



## Zeus. (21 Apr 2020)

The FE fitting is the same as the CO2 cylinders. Well either fit my CO2 regulators


----------



## brokeLad (21 Apr 2020)

Sorry I cant answer your question but how do you find that reg..any good??


----------



## Greengeek (21 Apr 2020)

brokeLad said:


> Sorry I cant answer your question but how do you find that reg..any good??



Got two of them, one from wish and one from eBay. They have lasted longer than my expensive JBL regulator (which broke after I took it off the first bottle, leaking from the seal attaching the fitting to the regulator). So far I’m highly impressed with these, they work great, easy to put on a bottle, just had to hand tighten and no need for plumbers tape. They come off easy and the needle valve is really precise, the solenoid is quite never gets hot and works great. Plus I can replace them 8 or 9 times over for the price of a JBL!


----------



## brokeLad (22 Apr 2020)

Wow, that’s a solid review! Are they branded Mufan?? Probably all the same manufacturer in China...I’ve looked on Amazon and can’t find it....I don’t suppose you have the sellers name do you?? Let us know how it goes with the FE.
Cheers Craig


----------



## Greengeek (22 Apr 2020)

Update, FE came today and the regulator fitted perfect. I’ve got it installed on the tank and really happy! I admit I have no clue what the gauges mean, just know one goes to zero and canister is empty. Lol 

Its going to save a fortune over the year now, as filling two 2kg and one 500g bottles at my local shop was extremely expensive.


----------



## kilnakorr (22 Apr 2020)

Glad it worked out.
Shouldn't you turn it around a bit? Bubble counter won't work upside down


----------



## Greengeek (23 Apr 2020)

kilnakorr said:


> Glad it worked out.
> Shouldn't you turn it around a bit? Bubble counter won't work upside down



That’s true, but I don’t use that as a bubble counter, the atomiser has one built in.


----------



## kilnakorr (23 Apr 2020)

Greengeek said:


> That’s true, but I don’t use that as a bubble counter, the atomiser has one built in


----------



## brokeLad (23 Apr 2020)

Cool, I’m glad it fitted and your up and running. How long do you estimate the bottle will last?


----------



## dino21 (23 Apr 2020)

Have a simple set up like that, though do use the inbuilt bubble counter set vertically.

However, in case you have not noticed it,  when first switched on if you count the bubbles , lets say 10 per minute, after about 1 -2 hours you may find it has increased to around 20 -30 bpm, seems the heat generated by the solenoid slowly affects the bubble adjuster mechanism.  After that warm up period it then seems to stablaize for the rest of the day.


----------



## Greengeek (23 Apr 2020)

brokeLad said:


> Cool, I’m glad it fitted and your up and running. How long do you estimate the bottle will last?



it’s a 400l aquarium so hopefully about 2 months.


----------



## Greengeek (23 Apr 2020)

dino21 said:


> Have a simple set up like that, though do use the inbuilt bubble counter set vertically.
> 
> However, in case you have not noticed it,  when first switched on if you count the bubbles , lets say 10 per minute, after about 1 -2 hours you may find it has increased to around 20 -30 bpm, seems the heat generated by the solenoid slowly affects the bubble adjuster mechanism.  After that warm up period it then seems to stablaize for the rest of the day.



I’ve not noticed that, but I keep a eye out, I’ve been using same regulator on my calcium reactor for my reef tank for about 4 months and it’s been rock steady but it’s on 24/7 so the temp won’t be a issue.


----------



## brokeLad (27 Apr 2020)

How’s the set up going?


----------



## Jonatk (4 Aug 2022)

Hows the Mufan Regulator going?
I'm thinking of getting one


----------



## eminor (15 Aug 2022)

Jonatk said:


> Hows the Mufan Regulator going?
> I'm thinking of getting one


i have this regulator, it's bad steel quality, bad needle valve, but the co2 is stable which is great but you can't really adjust bubble by bubble, 1/8 of a turn and you switch form 1bps to 20, my other reg which is made in France is way better for about twice the price. you really should buy a good quality one


----------



## Snowstreams (26 Aug 2022)

I got this regulator last year when I saw how cheap it was. It worked perfectly for me until I left it idle for two weeks while I looked for a co2 refill. 
Now I find the bubble rate keeps slowing & I’ve to keep adjusting the needle valve. Maybe I’ve a leaking seal at the cylinder connection I’m not sure.


----------



## Snowstreams (26 Aug 2022)

eminor said:


> i have this regulator, it's bad steel quality, bad needle valve, but the co2 is stable which is great but you can't really adjust bubble by bubble, 1/8 of a turn and you switch form 1bps to 20, my other reg which is made in France is way better for about twice the price. you really should buy a good quality one


What is the brand of your French regulator? 
I think I’ll change to it if it’s only double the price. I thought they were about 4-5 times the cost. maybe I could use the spare mufan regulator on my nano tank in my office anyway.


----------



## jdr3366 (26 Aug 2022)

Regarding the lack of CO2 from the usual sources. I had that problem  in Asheville, North Carolina. I just put the empty tank in my truck and kept going back until the dealer's  order was delivered. I keep an extra CO2 tank, so it was just an inconvenience. Haven't had a problem in the past 2 months. At one point I bought another prefilled 5 pound CO2 tank just for insurance. So now I have 3 .

The fire extinguisher is probably fine for smaller tank, but my 150 gallon (~600 liters) needs more volume. I really don't want to start buying extinguishers! Good luck.


----------

